# finally, a fur baby!!



## Chris1 (Dec 30, 2014)

My best friend/housemate and i adopted Jack from blacktown pound last week, ive never met a nicer (or better looking) dog. I might be a little biased tho. 

Meet Jack!


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Dec 30, 2014)

Hes a handsome little guy! Nothing better than a pound puppy!


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 3, 2015)

He is a fantastic dog and you are doing a great job with him. You both must be incredibly clever.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jan 3, 2015)

He is certainly handsome, however my Best Buddy Sarge(dog)would be very hurt if I agreed with you 
Well done


----------



## Snapped (Jan 5, 2015)

Jack looks like a sweetie, how is he settling in? And a big thumbs up for getting a pound dog!!


----------

